# Civilian - Le Roi Le Veut



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

Showed us last night. Ordered from and took the economy shipping option; waited the full two weeks for it to show up. Came nearly assembled and well packed.


----------



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

Put on my pedals and took it for a ride. I like it. The bike handles well and fits my 5'10" frame just fine. Weighed it on my bathroom scale; came in at 23.2lbs. Couple thing I noticed: that little braze-on for the rear derailleur cable catches the heel of my shoe sometimes. Could just be my big feet. The brakes are not that great, may need some break in time. Cable routing needs some work to reduce rub marks.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tektro Lyra brakes? I find them to be quite lacking as well, and difficult to adjust. The rotors warp like crazy and I have this weird click in my rear brake that I cannot seem to remedy either, tried almost every trick in the book. Gorgeous bike though, envy...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like fun. Tektro mech brakes suck though. Look into some abid bb7s.


----------



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

Yea, I agree. I have some avids to throw on but I thought I'd give these a chance to break in first. They feel better just after the 15 miles I've put on the bike.


----------



## duckjericho1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Free2Speed: You said you're 5'10", what size frame did you go with? I'm the same height and am debating between the 55 and 57. I know sizing's different by the rider but thought it might be worth asking.


----------



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm 5'10" with a 33" inseam; measured flat from the floor. I went with the 55cm and I find the bike very comfortable. I put 50 miles on it Friday, mostly gravel and some mountain bike trails. I find if I go for the larger frames, I'm too stretched out.


----------



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

Been out riding the bike for a couple days now and a couple things I like and don't like: The bike rides really nice. Must be I'm a sucker for a steel frame. It's comfortable and the wheels and tires work well together to make for a confidence inspiring ride. I never feel like I'm going to flat in the rough stuff and the traction is predictable. On the other hand; the brakes really suck. The rear rotor is burned black and puts out more noise than stopping power. I'm gonna make the change to Avids today and see if there is any improvement. And the head tube still looks funny to me. Small top and down tube to this giant head tube, kind of messes up the classic good look of a steel frame. I wonder if the improved stiffness is worth the esthetic consideration?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice bike. I bought the Luddite and it comes with Avid BB7s, I'm surprised this doesn't have the same.


----------



## duckjericho1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'm about to pull the trigger but can't decide between the Felt Breed and the Le Roi Le Veut. I like the idea of disc brakes and the possibility of gears (both of which the Breed isn't capable of), but discs brakes can also be a pain for CX riding. Any more thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Free2Speed (Nov 25, 2007)

Boy that Felt is a pretty bike. Not what I was looking for though. I had my eye on the Raleigh Furley, at first, but they are hard to get so I got the Roi Le Veut from (RealCyclist) when they went on sale for 786.00. I'm not CX racer just a regular rider, so I'm not looking for the performance so much as a shoulder season ride without the rim brake hassle. The shoulder seasons are muddy here in the mountains and the trails not always available. I may try some cross racing this season, just for the beer though. By the way, I put an Avid rear caliper on the bike yesterday, and it really helps.


----------



## duckjericho1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with the Civilian. Definitely give CX racing a try. We've got a cool little race series here in Asheville and I'm sure there are plenty across the country. Good idea with the Avid, may end up doing the same. Adios!


----------

